# 2009 Air Force Run 31 May - Winnipeg



## MJP (22 May 2009)

Anyone doing the run?  I haven't seen to much in the way of publicity for it so I was surprised to see a poster up on base today.  Signed up for the 10km race.  Routes look good and flat (which isn't hard out here I admit)

Info on the run here

http://www.airforcerun.ca/


----------



## ModlrMike (22 May 2009)

I'll be in Edmonton, but I'd sign up just to see the Airforce run. Not a concept that I'm familiar with  >


----------



## Strike (22 May 2009)

They really need to work on their publicity.  When work started on the Army run the response from Winnipeg was that they already had a 1/2 marathon.  What?  Really?  Way to spread the word guys.


----------



## Zoomie (24 May 2009)

Wing King out here wants 10,000+ participants - obviously civi/military combo.  Over a month ago, there were 1500 signed up.  Section heads are making this event a parade to help boost the numbers  :


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 May 2009)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Section heads are making this event a parade to help boost the numbers  :



Are they going to foot the bill for the entry fee too?


----------



## Old Sweat (28 May 2009)

Don't worry. They'll be at the finish line to check the runners off on their lists as they go through the chute.


----------

